# Ich Resistant fish??



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Out of the fish that have ich currently the 2 newish gouramis don't have a spot on them. It possible for fish to be resistant to ich?
I bet maybe this is where my ich started although the gouramis passed Q okAlong with the stress in the tank from the male who attacked everything.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Haha, not really. But if you do good water changes like you're supposed to, then yes


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Actually, yes. Many fish are quite resistant to ick, just as many more are very prone to getting it. The immune system of a fish can also help repel it, as odd as that sounds.


----------

